# Vertical/Flat Fall Jig Case !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

This jig storage case was designed to hold all of your different sized jigs in one case. This bag also holds our Flat Fall Jigs very well.

* Durable Construction

* 26 Individual Jig Pockets

* 2 Medium Storage Pockets

* 14 inches long and 8.5 inches wide

To Purchase please visit www.strikertackle.com or we can invoice thru PayPal for payment.

***** Free Shipping on all orders over $75.00 ******************


----------

